# Converting photos for routing



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

As I continue my quest to improve my freehand routing skills (poor man's CNC) it's apparent that line art of an image I'd like to carve isn't always available. You can do some pretty good line art conversions in Photoshop but they usually end up with too much detail and cannot be easily routed.

I found a Vector Sketch action for Photoshop at Graphicriver.net that does a very nice job of creating something you can use for carving. You open a photo, apply the action, and end up with a vector image that can be opened in Adobe Illustrator to make it any size necessary or modify it if needed. Here's a link to the action: Vector Sketch Photoshop Action | GraphicRiver

You can see from my carved sample and the before and after photos that it does an interesting stylized photo conversion. The cost of the Photoshop action is only five bucks so you can't go too far wrong if the concept interests you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh man Olive...
premium...


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you fell a little short there Stick should have had guilt edge in front. 

Harold


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Excellent system you got going there Oliver, it turned out fantastic !

Looking at that again , you have to have one hell of a steady hand . I doubt many could pull that off


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pal said:


> I think you fell a little short there Stick should have had guilt edge in front.
> 
> Harold


Huh???


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Impressive!!! congrats!
Sid.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

How the conversion was done was going to be my next question. Thanks!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did a good job, Oliver, and thanks for posting that link I was looking for something similar,and you found it . Now to find all those pictures of my ex-wives and girl friends.
Herb

Do you have to have Photoshop program to use the add on?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Do you have to have Photoshop program to use the add on?


Yes, Herb, it is a Photoshop Action so the Photoshop software is required. You may be able to replicate the effect in some other programs.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like it does a nice job of simplifying. Great results, Oliver.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Yes, Herb, it is a Photoshop Action so the Photoshop software is required. You may be able to replicate the effect in some other programs.


I have an old computer with XP and a version of PhotoShop on it, might see if it will work.
Herb


----------

